# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  JAKO VAZNO I JAKO HITNO - hrv - engl

## ivarica

veelika molba

trebamo nekog tko bi preveo dva dokumenta na engleski jezik.
dokumente bi vam poslali mailom sutra i rok bi bio nedjelja poslijepodne.

budući da nam je ovo jako važno i prijevod moramo imati do nedjelje i ni dana kasnije, molimo ako nam mozete pomoci.

kako se radi o natjecajnoj dokumentaciji, jako je vazno da prijevod bude korektan    :Smile:  


hvala hvala puno tko god bude   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

negdje 12 stranica

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## ivarica

ocajna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pino

evo mogu ja ak se nitko drugi ne javlja. poslat cu pp s emailom.

----------


## ivarica

pino, hvala    :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------

